# Starting my own dog biscuit business! helpp



## 111ex111 (1 October 2012)

so im 17, dont go to college or have a job (long story). I've decided to start my own small business making and selling home made dog biscuits. And I need some help from you lovely people 

Obviously im starting very small- im going to sell to family and friends (thank god I know lots of doggy people), through local area facebook groups, advertise in shop windows, may put leaflets through peoples doors etc etc etc.
Luckily my house is right next to the common so people walk past my house on their way for their dog walk which is handy.

sooo I was going to start with one type of biscuit- peanut butter. apparently dogs love peanut butter- do you feed it to your dogs/would you not want to because of the risk of nut allergies. 
Im a bit worried people will not buy them because of this.

heres the label I have designed: 






How much would you pay for a bag with around 100g in of home made peanut butter bone shaped biscuits. Not even sure if 100g is the best weight to sell them at! 

also do you have any other ideas/improvements I could make
I've cost it all out just got to wait for my brand new bone-shaped biscuit cutter


----------



## Venevidivici (1 October 2012)

Sorry,not much help but wanted to say good on you for having the idea,the work ethic and the gumption!  Good luck with your venture-hope it works and grows!


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 October 2012)

It might be wise to sort out some business advice to see if you could get some sort of grant. Years ago when I started out with my free range egg business there was something called the Enterprise Scheme. You had to have X amount of money in the bank and attend a course but the government gave you x amount of money per week for a year. The money in the bank just had to show up on your bank statement and you just could have borrowed it for that short time just to qualify for this scheme. I am also thinking you may need Insurence just in case.

If you google tasty dog treats there are lots of recipes out there including the old standby livercake. It may also be worthwhile saying doggie birthday cakes made to order as this could be a nice little earner.

Well done for seizing the initiative and I hope you have lots of success.


----------



## 111ex111 (1 October 2012)

thankyouuu, you can get a grant from the princes trust but have to be 18 so if it goes well i will wait till then  x


----------



## Bojingles (1 October 2012)

Well done you, I think it's a fab idea . The name's brilliant and I really like the label. I think with this sort of thing, packaging's key. If you're stressing the homemade theme, I'd go for smart brown paper bags with your brill label, maybe stuck down with a smart seal with your details on, to give it all a rustic, homemade feel. You can also get some smart cellophane bags but then you'd have to make sure your treats looked very good and didn't break too easily . In my experience people love buying their doggy friends smart-looking dog treats so I think you're onto a winner if you pitch it right. 

Not sure about the weight to sell - I'll investigate some of the treats I buy!

You could also do a Christmas range etc. Fab idea.

Just a couple of little points to satisfy the annoying pedants (like me): homemade, wholemeal and airtight are all one word 

Good luck!


----------



## 111ex111 (1 October 2012)

PlanetHacking said:



			Well done you, I think it's a fab idea . The name's brilliant and I really like the label. I think with this sort of thing, packaging's key. If you're stressing the homemade theme, I'd go for smart brown paper bags with your brill label, maybe stuck down with a smart seal with your details on, to give it all a rustic, homemade feel. You can also get some smart cellophane bags but then you'd have to make sure your treats looked very good and didn't break too easily . In my experience people love buying their doggy friends smart-looking dog treats so I think you're onto a winner if you pitch it right. 

Not sure about the weight to sell - I'll investigate some of the treats I buy!

You could also do a Christmas range etc. Fab idea.

Just a couple of little points to satisfy the annoying pedants (like me): homemade, wholemeal and airtight are all one word 

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...



Thank you! I was going to get brown paper bags with little 'homemade' stickers to seal them and then have a label on the front but my mum stopped me before I went too over board  who knew shopping for paper bags could be so fun?! I've settled for cellophane bags with the label above but with a bit of colour on it. ah thanks for the corrections! It would be helpful if I could spell things right!


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 October 2012)

Perhaps  you could set up a market stall if you have one near you, also think about Xmas fairs they tend to start from November onwards. It might also be an idea to contact dog training classes to see if you could sell your product there on the door. I know when I was doing agility classes with Darcy I wanted high value treats and had to plan in advance and do some cooking. If I could have bought some good quality treats there I would have, instead of the hassle of making my own.

Forgot to say I like the design of your bags and as for sizes check on-line and see what weight other people are doing.


----------



## Boxers (1 October 2012)

What a great idea and I like your label.

I would not buy your treats though as I have a nut allergy and would not be able to touch the treats you are making.

If you made other flavours tho I would be intersted.  i used to bake some for my dogs years ago but have lost the recipe, they had rolled oats, parmesan cheese, garlic and parsley in them and my dogs loved them.

You have reminded me of them now so I might try to find the recipe.

One thought on your label, you are calling them 'peanut butter flavour' but in fact they do have actual peanut butter in them rather than a product that flavours, don't know if that makes sense?


----------



## 111ex111 (1 October 2012)

Boxers said:



			One thought on your label, you are calling them 'peanut butter flavour' but in fact they do have actual peanut butter in them rather than a product that flavours, don't know if that makes sense?
		
Click to expand...

ohh yes thats a good point, thankyou!x


----------



## lexiedhb (1 October 2012)

Also some dogs do not tolerate grains very well!


----------



## 111ex111 (1 October 2012)

I was going to look into using gluten free flour. although I cant make the biscuits free of everything!!  
If someone buys them and their dog has an allergic reaction would I be responsible? as I have put ingredients on packaging


----------



## Milly'smum (1 October 2012)

Great idea!  I make my own dog biscuits since I was advised not to give my dog shop bought treats containing e-numbers and preservatives.  Lots of my friends' dogs love my Marmite biscuits and they are so easy to make...
3ozs Beef dripping
3/4 pint very hot water
1 heaped teaspoon Marmite 
1 and half pounds of Wholemeal Flour
Melt the dripping in the water with the Marmite then add the flour - mix together well. (I use the dough mixers on my electric mixer - not the whisk)
Knead and roll out on a piece of baking parchment to fit a 16"x12" baking tray making sure its an even thickness. Lift onto tray and roll to level and fit tray.
Cut with a sharp knive to form little squares.  Bake at 180 for about 50 minutes. turn off oven and leave in so they dry out.  Break into individual biscuits.  Makes about 200 depending on the size of the squares.  
Good luck with your venture


----------



## tamsinkb (1 October 2012)

What a fab idea!  My dog walker makes their own treats using a rice based recipe...I'll try and find it as my spangle loves them.... They are given out for Christmas and as a 'Get Well Soon' present.  Make sure you put a warning about not being suitable for those who suffer from nut allergies.

Good luck!


----------



## lizness (1 October 2012)

How about individual ones in cellephane witha ribbon on to put on the christmas tree? They could be christmas themed.


----------



## lexiedhb (1 October 2012)

hollieeb said:



			I was going to look into using gluten free flour. although I cant make the biscuits free of everything!!  
If someone buys them and their dog has an allergic reaction would I be responsible? as I have put ingredients on packaging
		
Click to expand...

No I do not think you would be liable if ingredients are clearly listed. Just maybe do a grain free version, when you're thinking about different flavours!


----------



## 111ex111 (2 October 2012)

Thank you for your help, im so excited!! Just got to sort out all this whole meal gluten free flour thing its so confusing, im guessing whole meal flour is okay for most dogs?


----------



## lexiedhb (2 October 2012)

Lots of dogs have an intolerance to wheat generally........ perhaps use rice flour?


----------



## Archangel (2 October 2012)

I expect you have googled it all but these look good enough to eat!

http://www.thekitchn.com/cookies-for-canines-homemade-d-135078


----------



## 111ex111 (2 October 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			I expect you have googled it all but these look good enough to eat!

http://www.thekitchn.com/cookies-for-canines-homemade-d-135078

Click to expand...


I made some mint & peanut butter ones the other day and not gunna lie I tasted them!! never doing that again!


----------

